# Outdoor Bits



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi all

Can anyone tell me the secret to getting a reply from Outdoor bits, I made contact through their web page and via email with no response, I am looking to buy a reversing camera and can get no joy from them.
If there is anyone out there that deals with this sort of item PLEASE pm me.

One more thing, oops it's gone.

Ron*


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It is the weekend so maybe Dave's not around. Always found him good to respond.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hmm...... I bought thermal exterior blinds from them earlier this year. I had an acknowledgment of order immediately and the goods delivered to Ireland in a few days.
Wouldn't give up hope


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Dave lives in the Gloucester area and has had the problems which others have had in that area.

Please be patient. He's been under a lot of pressure.
I'm sure he'll respond as soon as he is able.

PS. I've drawn your post to his attention....Mod


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been waiting since last weekend for a response and since thursday via email, shall give them a few more days then they have lost my custom. But I'm still smiling.



Jacqueline [wife] is in the hospital having a new knee so I'm all alone in the house keeping the vino company. Not drinking it honest    
Ron


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have bought 3 items off Dave at seperate times and they have all been delivered within 2 0r 3 days of ordering.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Jacqueline [wife] is in the hospital having a new knee so I'm all alone in the house keeping the vino company. Not drinking it honest
> Ron


I can empathise with your wife.
I went over to France (Abbeville) in January for mine after being given a six month wait and a possibillity of MRSA or worse in Leicester.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hows the knee now, my wife is a little on edge at the moment because she has difficulty bending it they tell her as soon as she can walk the stairs then she can go home but all in all I think it's a lot better than the pain she was enduring.

Ron


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hows the knee now, my wife is a little on edge at the moment because she has difficulty bending it they tell her as soon as she can walk the stairs then she can go home but all in all I think it's a lot better than the pain she was enduring.
> 
> Ron


I have no pain in the knee joint now and if I had waited the 6 months I would have been in a wheelchair.
You have to work on the knee movement and mine is bending as well as ever. It isn't the new knee which is the problem but getting the previously underused muscles working properly again.
As with most things, it takes time.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for that I shall pass the info onto her I'm sure she would agree with you.

Ron


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've just given myself a black mark for going way off topic.

Sorry.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I ordered a Camos System from Dave last Wednesday by telephone. The item arrived here in Edinburgh 19 hours later.

Excellent service, only other comment would be that American Express is displayed as an approved payment method when infact they do not accept it. I wanted to use Amex to collect more Airmiles.

However, with the service I recieved the Amex is a very very small winge and excellent service and I got my 5% members discount :lol: 

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Dave lives in the Gloucester area [/color]


Struth!

Let the guy dry out and then give him some business - must be a nightmare down there!

Good Luck to everone affected: there but for the Grace of God (only we live ion a hill and are more likely to blow away :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hiya
yes sorry was pretty severely affected down here (And still got no water now !!!)

Ron I don't work much on outdoorbits on the weekend, but give me call anytime during this forthcoming week and will only be too pleased to take an order 

As for email enquiroes, I have a huge backlog of these that i am working through as and when so dont give up hope of an answer


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Nukeadmin

Sorry to hear of your problems over there in Gloucester I did not know where you were at until told.
Anyway what I am looking at is the camos camera system but want to pit that against the wireless one that you have [5" monitor] which in your opinion is the better one, I would like the wireless for ease of fitting but I want to be guided by someone that knows.
Regards Ron


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

given the choice regardless of any other functionality Ron go for wired, yes more hassle to wire in, but just less chance of issues in the future IMHO


----------

